# Es/está correcto



## dominoz

Hi! I have a recurring doubt about whether to use "ser" or "estar" when you want to say something is correct in Spanish.
My natural choice would be to use "ser", but I've seen "estar" used many times (including in this forum) and I'm a bit unsure if there may be some subtle difference between using one or the other which I don't seem to be able to pick up.
A simple example:

¿Es correcto escribirlo así?
¿Está correcto escribirlo así?

Which one would you use and are both considered to be correct? If so, what is the difference? (Don't worry, I'm fully aware of the difference between the verbs "ser" and "estar", but in this instance (and in some others) it seems that both are used with almost the same meaning and it can be a little confusing).

Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## belén

Hello
I think with "correcto" you would normally use "ser". 
On the other hand, with "todo bien" you would use "estar"

Es correcto, está todo bien...

That's in Spain, maybe in other Spanish-speaking countries, it sounds better to say "Está correcto" (actually, it doesn't sound bad to me either)

Be


----------



## LauraPV

dominoz said:
			
		

> Hi! I have a recurring doubt about whether to use "ser" or "estar" when you want to say something is correct in Spanish.
> My natural choice would be to use "ser", but I've seen "estar" used many times (including in this forum) and I'm a bit unsure if there may be some subtle difference between using one or the other which I don't seem to be able to pick up.
> A simple example:
> 
> ¿Es correcto escribirlo así?
> ¿Está correcto escribirlo así?
> 
> Which one would you use and are both considered to be correct? If so, what is the difference? (Don't worry, I'm fully aware of the difference between the verbs "ser" and "estar", but in this instance (and in some others) it seems that both are used with almost the same meaning and it can be a little confusing).
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help.


 
Respecto a ¿Está correcto escribirlo así?:

no suena muy bien, la frase estaría bien así:  ¿está correctamente escrito? o ¿está escrito correctamente?

No sé si soy capaz de darte la razón gramatical de por qué es así, se cuando suena mañ y cuando no pero realmente es difícil explicar porque el castellano tiene a veces una gramática tan rebuscada.

A ver si alguien entendido te lo puede aclarar.

ciao


----------



## dominoz

Muchas gracias a las dos.  
Viendo que ambas sois de España, ¿puede que "estar correcto" sea un uso que sólo se utiliza en América? (Es que estoy seguro de haberlo visto escrito así bastantes veces, pero por lo visto esa construcción os suena mal a los españoles... ¿y a los latinoamericanos? )


----------



## jacinta

Hablo y uso español en la Americas pero no soy nativa así que toma esto como quieras.  A mí suena mejor usar *ser* con correcto.
Al usar ser, es decir que la oración, palabra, frase, lo que sea, es correcta (siempre, según las reglas de gramática, etc.)  Se podría decir está correcto, en este momento, así como la escribí, pero a mí suena mejor decir "¿Está bien mi oración? ¿Está bien escrita la oración?


----------



## Drarnon

Las 2 se oyen bien. La verdad no se explicar por que a veces se oye mal, pero se cuando lo esta. En el ejemplo al principio del foro las 2 se oyen correctamente.

Pero coincido con jacinta...


----------



## Enlasarenas

Hola a tod@s,

Hace unos días me llamó la atención que una compañera escribiera: "Ambas están correctas", así que le hice la pertinente consulta y la discusión quedó en el aire hasta el día de hoy: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=50313. A ver si alguien nos aporta más ideas...

Arenas


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Hola Arenas!

Creo que tal como comentó AAB, fue una forma de escribir, "ambas están escritas de manera correcta".

Por otro lado, _nunca_ será lo mismo lo siguiente:

Yo soy buena.
Yo estoy buena.

Consulté con un profesor de español y fué lo que me comentó.  Si alguien más nos puede ilustrar,  pues bienvenido.

Saludos.


----------



## Enlasarenas

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Hola Arenas!
> 
> Creo que tal como comentó AAB, fue una forma de escribir, "ambas están escritas de manera correcta".
> 
> Por otro lado, _nunca_ será lo mismo lo siguiente:
> 
> *Yo soy buena.*
> *Yo estoy buena.*
> 
> Consulté con un profesor de español y fué lo que me comentó. Si alguien más nos puede ilustrar, pues bienvenido.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sí, totalmente de acuerdo contigo, tu profesor y Aab. En cuanto a lo de ser/estar buena por supuesto que nunca significarán lo mismo, aunque en el caso de estar buena, supongo que quieras decir "estar sana", porque en España también les decimos así a las "chicas guapas" . De todos modos hay casos en los que se ha dado la neutralización entre ambos; por ello ser y estar casado significan lo mismo, ser y estar feliz también son intercambiables en ciertos contextos. Ej: Él es/está feliz viendo felices a los demás".

Ah, y por si a alguien no se le había ocurrido con anterioridad, ser correcto también quiere decir que "posee un comportamiento intachable". " Él es muy correcto conmigo, siempre me ha brindado su ayuda para lo que sea..."

Saludos,
Arenas


----------



## beatrizg

Es cierto que "es correcto" suena mejor que "está correcto", sin embargo creo que hay ciertos casos en que posible usar "está  correcto".
Un ejemplo:
Un alumno repite un ejercicio que la primera vez no le quedó bien. Al entregárselo al profesor le pregunta:¿Ahora sí está correcto? 

Me interesaría saber si otros foreros están de acuerdo con lo anterior.
Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

> Hace unos días me llamó la atención que una compañera escribiera: "Ambas están correctas", así que le hice la pertinente consulta y la discusión quedó en el aire hasta el día de hoy: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=50313. A ver si alguien nos aporta más ideas...


*Hola: Como siempre, en "ser" y "estar" hay que tener en cuenta la condición de un sentido más definitivo, en el primer caso, o transitorio, en el segundo. Seguramente, cuando se dice "están correctas", se refiere a una situación muy puntual que se está analizando (más allá de que "sean" correctas). Sí?*


----------



## Fonεtiks

Otra vez ser vs estar... me fascina. Qué le dirías a una dama que quiere salir contigo y a la cual, desafortunadamente, debes informar que ya tienes compañera:

"estoy casado" o "soy casado"?

Salutacions


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Otra vez ser vs estar... me fascina. Qué le dirías a una dama que quiere salir contigo y a la cual, desafortunadamente, debes informar que ya tienes compañera:
> 
> "estoy casado" o "soy casado"?
> 
> Salutacions



Me gusta mas el primero, pero el segundo también me parece válido.


----------



## Rayines

> Qué le dirías a una dama que quiere salir contigo y a la cual, desafortunadamente, debes informar que ya tienes compañera


*Acá hubo una interesante discusión:* 

*Forum discussions with the word(s) 'casado' in the title:*
Estar casado/a o es Ser casado/a


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Magníficos comentarios en esa discusión!

Como dijeron en la discusión anterior, ambas son lo mismo.  Ayer consulté con unos maestros de español y me dijeron que es correcto el uso de ambos.  Sin embargo que abrá instancias que no quieren decir lo mismo.

Yo soy bueno.
Yo estoy bueno.
El es bueno.
El esta bueno.

Ayuda?


----------



## Artrella

Exacto Maria, si vos decís "yo soy bueno" significa que siempre sos bueno, es tu naturaleza de ser.  En cambio *yo estoy bueno * implica que antes no te comportabas en forma correcta y ahora sí.
*En Argentina* se usa decir "estoy buena/o" para decir que sos atractiva/o (pero esto es informal).
Saludos


----------



## Enlasarenas

Artrella said:
			
		

> Exacto Maria, si vos decís "yo soy bueno" significa que siempre sos bueno, es tu naturaleza de ser. En cambio *yo estoy bueno *implica que antes no te comportabas en forma correcta y ahora sí.
> *En Argentina* se usa decir "estoy buena/o" para decir que sos atractiva/o (pero esto es informal).
> Saludos


 
Saludos a tod@s,

Creo que éste no es un buen ejemplo para ilustrar la diferencia entre ambos. No creo que se pueda decir "estoy bueno" con el sentido que le has dado. Si lo que quieres decir es que antes no eras bueno pero ahora sí, como mucho se podría decir ahora "*estoy siendo bueno*" pero "antes no lo *era*". A mi parecer, sólamente *el verbo ser+ bueno tiene ese sentido de "comportarse bien"*.

Ahora bien, estar bueno, como bien has dicho (y ya había adelantado en mi intervención anterior), se usa con muy diversos significados:

1) Estar sano. La semana pasada cayó enferno, pero hoy ya vuelve a estar bueno/bien.

2) Ser atractivo. ¡Esa chica está buenísima!

3) En España decimos la siguiente exclamación irónicamente para burlarnos de alguien que está equivocado, o está metido en un buen lío:
"¡Ahora, tú sí que estás bueno!".

¿A alguien se le ocurren más usos de "estar bueno/a"?

Gracias,

Arenas


----------



## Artrella

Por ejemplo: *no es lo mismo ser bueno que estar bueno*, aunque ambas circunstancias puedan darse en una misma persona (se me ocurren algunas, pero o están casadas o son gays). Conviene, pues, practicar sin complejos, y, como el jugador novato que, ante la ruleta, sólo se atreve a apostar por negro o por rojo, ir probando si la solución adecuada pertenece a la familia Ser o a la familia Estar. ......*fuente* 

*Enlasarenas*, es posible que esté equivocada, en realidad no suena muy bien mi frase.  Gracias por aclararlo!


----------



## Ivy29

dominoz said:
			
		

> Hi! I have a recurring doubt about whether to use "ser" or "estar" when you want to say something is correct in Spanish.
> My natural choice would be to use "ser", but I've seen "estar" used many times (including in this forum) and I'm a bit unsure if there may be some subtle difference between using one or the other which I don't seem to be able to pick up.
> A simple example:
> 
> ¿Es correcto escribirlo así?
> ¿Está correcto escribirlo así?
> 
> Which one would you use and are both considered to be correct? If so, what is the difference? (Don't worry, I'm fully aware of the difference between the verbs "ser" and "estar", but in this instance (and in some others) it seems that both are used with almost the same meaning and it can be a little confusing)
> Thanks a lot for any help.


 
Both are correct; with ES correcto ..? the speaker is implying the DURATIVE condition of correctness of whatever word written; with ESTAR the speaker is pointing the transitory moment of the word in that PARTICULAR MOMENT.

Cheers
Iván


----------



## Fonεtiks

Como la diferencia entre "está loco" o "es loco" implica una diferencia entre la temporalidad y la permanencia. Pero hay casos en los que la diferencia es sutil o irrelevante:

A (señalando un mapa) Dónde está Cuzco?
B (apuntando en el mapa) Es aquí / está aquí


----------



## Enlasarenas

Enlasarenas said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ¿A alguien se le ocurren más usos de "estar bueno/a"?
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Arenas


 
...

4) *Sabroso*. ¡La comida está buenísima! Aunque también se puede utilizar con "ser". "La tortilla que hace mi madre es muy buena, pero hoy no está tan buena como de costumbre". Aquí se ve claramente lo que han apuntado otr@s compañer@s, que con ser queremos indicar lo normal, lo que es así por naturaleza, y con estar lo excepcional, puntual, anómalo...

5) *De mucha calidad*. El ejemplo que voy a decir a continuación no se oye en España pero sí lo he oído decir en México. Que alguien lo corrobore, por favor:
"La última película de Iñárritu *está buenísima*". En España lo más normal sería decir "está muy bien" o "es buenísima". ¿Y en los demás países hispanohablantes?...

Arenas


----------



## Enlasarenas

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Como la diferencia entre "está loco" o "es loco" implica una diferencia entre la temporalidad y la permanencia. Pero hay casos en los que la diferencia es sutil o irrelevante:
> 
> A (señalando un mapa) Dónde está Cuzco?
> B (apuntando en el mapa) Es aquí / está aquí


 
Hola Fonetiks,

No estoy del todo convencido de tu explicación...
El verbo ser sólo podría indicar lugar o ubicación en los siguientes ejemplos:

1) Lugar donde se celebra un evento de cualquier tipo:
¿Dónde es la reunión de la empresa? Es en el primer piso.

2) Dando indicaciones de cómo llegar al sitio. ¿Dónde *está* la plaza mayor? *Es *la primera calle a la izquierda, luego *es* a la derecha y finalmente *está* a unos cien metros todo recto.

El verbo ser como lo has empleado en tu ejemplo podría ubicar en el mapa si lo estuvieras *identificando. *"Cuzco *es* (la ciudad) que *está *aquí". 

De todos modos, "Cuzco es aquí" creo que se podría utilizar como sinónimo de *existe*, aunque este uso es muy arcaico y literario:

"Bienaventurados los que *son* en la gracia del Señor"

¿Alguien da más?

Arenas


----------



## Fonεtiks

Tienes razón, es como si estuvieras preguntando "dónde está el bar?" - es/está aquí mismo". Aunque, claro, si preguntase "dónde es la fiesta?" no podría decir "está". Se podría decir que SER va con eventos y ESTAR va con el lugar físico. Quizá lo de locaciones no sea el ejemplo idóneo... Otro:

- Está prohibido fumar aquí [es un acto prohibido]
- Es ilegal fumar aquí


----------



## Enlasarenas

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Tienes razón, es como si estuvieras preguntando "dónde está el bar?" - es/está aquí mismo". Aunque, claro, si preguntase "dónde es la fiesta?" no podría decir "está". Se podría decir que SER va con eventos y ESTAR va con el lugar físico. Quizá lo de locaciones no sea el ejemplo idóneo... Otro:
> 
> - Está prohibido fumar aquí
> - Es ilegal fumar aquí


 
¡Muy buen ejemplo! Además tu ejemplo del bar deja en entredicho mi explicación anterior . ¿Por qué "el bar es aquí" suena bien, pero "Cuzco es aquí" no tanto? Creo que si alguien entrara en el bar preguntando: "¿El bar Cuzqueño?" lo más seguro es que le respondieran: "Sí, es aquí" y nunca "Sí está aquí" (de hecho me suena fatal este último)

A ver qué opinan los demás foreros al respecto...

Arenas


----------



## mandarina_82

u can say both. both are right.


----------



## Ivy29

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Como la diferencia entre "está loco" o "es loco" implica una diferencia entre la temporalidad y la permanencia. Pero hay casos en los que la diferencia es sutil o irrelevante:
> 
> A (señalando un mapa) Dónde está Cuzco?
> B (apuntando en el mapa) Es aquí / está aquí


>>>
Es cierto, pero el contexto otorga sutilezas muy interesantes.
Si yo le pregunto a una dama su condición civil y me contesta SOY CASADA, para mi es una afirmación categórica y no hay lugar a dudas de su concientización de casada; pero si me dice estoy casada, me sugiere muchas cosas y no hay una certeza de su condición, y posible aburrimiento dentro de este vínculo civil.
EStoy feliz y soy feliz.
Estoy loco y soy loco.
En el mapa sería mejor decir está aquí, y en el sitio real es aquí. Pero ambos son correctos.

Estoy enamorado y SOY un enamorado del amor. ¡Cuán transitorio es el fogonazo del amor!.

Cheers
Iván


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Me gusta mas "es correcto". "Está correcto" no me parece del todo mal pero raramente alguien diría eso.


----------



## Ivy29

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Me gusta mas "es correcto". "Está correcto" no me parece del todo mal pero raramente alguien diría eso.


 
ES CORRECTO = La primera nación que puso un Hombre en la luna fue EE.UU, si alguien me informa eso digo es correcto pues es una verdad para siempre; pero si alguien me muestra una camisa del color y talla  que busco, y el vendedor de la tienda me pregunta: ' ¿ es esta el tipo de camisa que me pidió? , yo me la pruebo, yo le contesto esta camisa está perfecta para mi gusto y talla. ( puede que en algunos años me engorde y mi gusto cambie por algo más conservador por los años -).

Cheers
Iván


----------



## dicentra

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Both are correct; with ES correcto ..? the speaker is implying the DURATIVE condition of correctness of whatever word written; with ESTAR the speaker is pointing the transitory moment of the word in that PARTICULAR MOMENT.


 
Given that rule, which verb would I use in the following instance?

A la pregunta “Do you want to invoice all lines as is?” (Quiere factuar todas las líneas como están?), conteste "yes" si está seguro que la cantidad y los precios de las líneas *están/son* correctos.


----------



## Drarnon

A mi gusto se puede decir una como la otra. No te preocupes.

Claro, mi opinion esta inclinada al habla en Mexico.


----------



## Ivy29

dicentra said:
			
		

> Given that rule, which verb would I use in the following instance?
> 
> A la pregunta “Do you want to invoice all lines as is?” (Quiere factu (r)ar todas las líneas como están?), conteste "yes" si está seguro que la cantidad y los precios de las líneas *están/son* correctos.


 
Either one will be correct, but if you wist to stress the concordance of the prices is morer logical to use 'SON' because the agreement is a TRUTH for anyone being ask always, if you want to underline that the prices could be wrong in other INVOICE for another customer tyhen is more logical to use 'están' these nuances depends on the personal thinking of the customer, especially if he does not trust to much the HONESTY of that store, ESTÁN is germane.

Cheers
Iván


----------



## Scorny

I have a question about my own usage regarding _ser/estar_ which I should probably begin in a new thread since we are getting off topic. It involves my reply to you - _No *es* correcto decir "to win favor from the crowd" en este contexto porque es un modismo._
I am not sure whether I should be using *es* or *está* in this instance. Can you advise. I believe that ser would be appropriate, but I'm not certain. I will begin a new thread.​


----------



## blasita

Hello, Scorny.

_No es correcto decir ..._ is fine and what I'd use.

There are some other threads on _ser/estar correcto_.  Generally, we use _ser correcto_ in Spain, but _estar correcto_ is an option in Latin America.

Saludos.


----------



## Hector9

I'd also use "_No es correcto decir_"


----------

